# Broadband Internet



## Mike0 (Feb 28, 2018)

Hello all,

I have searched the internet without finding exactly what I need and hoping people on this forum are able to enlighten me. I plan on moving to the Philippines in the next three months. This will be my forth trip, but it has been six years since my last stay.

I have two issues that I'm hoping people can help me resolve. I work online and the job requires a stable 20 Megabits per second connection. The second is that I prefer not living in Manila, Cebu, or Davao although I plan on staying in Cebu for the first two months. 

Last time I was in the Philippines it was for 6 months, in Bohol, and I loved it. I'm guessing it would be impossible to get the internet I need in Bohol, can anyone recommend a place that is similar to Bohol and offers the internet my job requires?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Mike0 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have searched the internet without finding exactly what I need and hoping people on this forum are able to enlighten me. I plan on moving to the Philippines in the next three months. This will be my forth trip, but it has been six years since my last stay.
> 
> ...


Welcome to this forum Mike, we all hope you find your answers, good luck with 20Mbs, perhaps you need to live in a big city and my better half advises that you will need to pay top Piso to secure your needs. If available.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Mike0 (Feb 28, 2018)

bigpearl said:


> Welcome to this forum Mike, we all hope you find your answers, good luck with 20Mbs, perhaps you need to live in a big city and my better half advises that you will need to pay top Piso to secure your needs. If available.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.



Thank you for the reply. When you say "big city" does that mean I am limited to only Cebu/ Manila or are there smaller cities that would offer good internet?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

You might do some sniffing about Dumagete. May fulfill your needs as there is quite an expat population there. There are a number of expats here in Iloilo but the internet situation is dismal.

Fred


----------



## Mike0 (Feb 28, 2018)

fmartin_gila said:


> You might do some sniffing about Dumagete. May fulfill your needs as there is quite an expat population there. There are a number of expats here in Iloilo but the internet situation is dismal.
> 
> Fred


Fred thank you for the response. Iloilo was on my list of places that looked good. How is the safety situation in Dumagete? Some articles I have read said it is safe and great place to live, but the US State Dept. has a warning out. 

This list of places I have been looking at is Alona Beach, Iloilo, Dumagete, Baguio, and Tagaytay. Other than Dumagete and Iloilo do you think any of the other places might have good internet?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Mike and welcome

The internet providers here all offer and promise reliable and fast internet. The reality is that nothing in the
Philippines -including internet- is reliable or dependable. Your neighbor might have good internet speed and you live right next door and using the same ISP and yours hardly works at all. No rime or reason. Customer service with the ISP's here is non existent for the most. Most people that use the internet for work need to have a double hookup with two or more ISP's to help insure you can stay online due to the many even long term outages.

The other issue is the lack of reliable electric power. It will pay to have a good quality generator that can run your air conditioning and computer/internet modem. Then just hope your ISP is in an area that has power during these outages.

So far as I know these are issues no matter where you live in the country except for the business districts of Manila or living on-base at Subic Bay. The only other option would be to find and subscribe to a satellite internet company that has nothing to do with any company here in the Philippines.

If it were me doing what you plan on doing I would head to Subic Bay where life is as close to what we would have in the US and most services are reliable for the most part. Have a look at the Subic Chamber Of Commerce site and you'll have a good idea of what it like there.
Another good site for Subic bay can be Found Here.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Manila and Cebu are probably the best bets for internet. Not sure about 20 Mbps though... 
Here in Iloilo we have been getting a lot more BPOs moving in, so good internet must be available - but I am not sure where or how much (cause what I got sucks! ha ha)


----------



## Mike0 (Feb 28, 2018)

Tukaram said:


> Manila and Cebu are probably the best bets for internet. Not sure about 20 Mbps though...
> Here in Iloilo we have been getting a lot more BPOs moving in, so good internet must be available - but I am not sure where or how much (cause what I got sucks! ha ha)



Sky Cable Philippines has a long list of cities where they claim to have high speed internet, but I have yet to find a blog, post, or video of somebody have good internet outside of Cebu or Manila. Their web site does not offer a map of areas they serve. 

I have tried to message a few internet providers, but they do not respond.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Not gonna happen outside Manila or Cebu. The infrastructure just isn't there to support that bandwidth in my experience. You can get fiber in Cebu but you will pay for it. Also I have noticed it is often dependent on time of day, ie. things slow down when lot's of users are on. It's an infrastructure problem.


----------



## Mike0 (Feb 28, 2018)

JRB__NW said:


> Not gonna happen outside Manila or Cebu. The infrastructure just isn't there to support that bandwidth in my experience. You can get fiber in Cebu but you will pay for it. Also I have noticed it is often dependent on time of day, ie. things slow down when lot's of users are on. It's an infrastructure problem.



I was afraid of that. I guess I should plan to stay in Cebu the entire time. 

I would like to thank the people that responded to this thread. Always good when people on the ground can pass on their experiences.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Customer Service by Phone*



Mike0 said:


> Sky Cable Philippines has a long list of cities where they claim to have high speed internet, but I have yet to find a blog, post, or video of somebody have good internet outside of Cebu or Manila. Their web site does not offer a map of areas they serve.
> 
> I have tried to message a few internet providers, but they do not respond.


There's no such thing as a Customer Service branch to answer questions, they just won't provide a staffing for this so the only way you can sort of get your questions answered is at the Internet providers office, sad but reality and this goes for every single business here, the phone call and internet as a device used to save you a trip, forget it, this place is a hurry up and wait and takes all day to get simple mundane tasks accomplished.

Lessons learned I called an internet provider to connect me when arrived in 2010 and I waited a month and called the providers call center and they didn't have much information and they didnt' tell me to go to the main office in my area with a copy of my electrical bill, Immigrant card and a down payment but that's what I eventually figured out I had to do in order to get internet.

Some area's even if they have the best internet options availble might not be able to accomadate you they have data limits so even though there's internet capablitliy in your area you might not be able to hook it up, I had to wait over 10 years for PLDT, we tried to get them when I was still active duty this was in 1993 but I don't live in the city but sort of inbetween two good sized cities.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Go to Davao, they have a quillion gigabit internet, no brown-outs and free unicorns for everyone.


----------



## Mike0 (Feb 28, 2018)

I thought there was a lot of problems there or at least close to some major problems.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Mike0 said:


> I thought there was a lot of problems there or at least close to some major problems.


I've not been to Davao and there are problems in other parts of the island but I believe Davao is little different to any other city in the Philippines. Normal rules apply.


----------



## Mike0 (Feb 28, 2018)

I will have to read more about it.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> Some area's even if they have the best internet options available might not be able to accommodate you they have data limits so even though there's internet capability in your area you might not be able to hook it up, I had to wait over 10 years for PLDT, we tried to get them when I was still active duty this was in 1993 but I don't live in the city but sort of in between two good sized cities.


This is exactly why I suggested to the original poster to look into Subic Bay. I managed a restaurant there for some time and found that not only do they have a reliable electric supply, but internet is top notch.
Beyond these things they have most all commodities that we use in the US. Much is imported from the the US and UK making life easier and in turn working less stressful.


----------



## Mike0 (Feb 28, 2018)

Asian Spirit said:


> This is exactly why I suggested to the original poster to look into Subic Bay. I managed a restaurant there for some time and found that not only do they have a reliable electric supply, but internet is top notch.
> Beyond these things they have most all commodities that we use in the US. Much is imported from the the US and UK making life easier and in turn working less stressful.



After reading your post, I started googling Subic Bay. I was surprised to see the prices for rent are pretty cheap. It looks like a nice place.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Mike0 said:


> After reading your post, I started googling Subic Bay. I was surprised to see the prices for rent are pretty cheap. It looks like a nice place.


Compared to major cities Subic is a fantastic place. If I were still in good health I'd be finding work there just to justify being in that area.

If you have to go places (especially driving) the worst part of the Philippines is the nightmare traffic. Subic really has little traffic and traffic laws inside the base area are enforced just as there are there at home in the States.

From Subic to Angeles by car use to take minimum two hours on a two lane road that defies description. Now there is an expressway that turns that long trip into a 40 ride on a highway such as the Interstate highway system {see enclosed photo} there at home.It connects with the North Luzon Expressway {NLEX} close to Angeles city and from there goes to Manila. Going North from there you can take that same highway to La Union and they are building further North than that now.

All around, Subic is the best place I know of to be able to have products from home and be able to live like being in the States.

There is good housing on base as you noticed. There is other very low cost housing on Cubi Point above the airport. It use to be bachelor officers quarters when the base was open. Each unit is set up kinda like a hotel room with aircon. They do or at least did have a rule of no stoves in the units. So many of the guys use a hot pad, microwave, and rice cooker to get around the stove issue.


----------



## Mike0 (Feb 28, 2018)

I have to say, after reading about Subic Bay, it has moved to the top of my list. Looks like there is a fun nightlife, good beaches, plenty of expats to meet, and hopefully good internet. Thank you for the advice!


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

I just had Converge FibreX installed in Angeles and am getting 25mbs up and download.
Might be worth searching to see what other cities they provide for?


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

Mike0 said:


> I thought there was a lot of problems there or at least close to some major problems.


Why would you say that? Yes, it is on Mindanao and the State Dept has a Warning out for it but you won't notice anything different when you go there. I love Davao because the Duterte's run it with a Iron fist and don't let crime get out of hand. 

I would highly recommend Davao City to anyone. Since my wife is from there I have no choice but to go there and I have NEVER had any problems.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

SimonAngeles said:


> I just had Converge FibreX installed in Angeles and am getting 25mbs up and download.
> Might be worth searching to see what other cities they provide for?


We are using Converge also and have for some years. We pay just over P1,000 per month and the speed is horrible. We stay with them as they seem to have the fewest outages and problems of the ISP's. May I ask what does that fiber connection cost?


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

cyberfx1024 said:


> Why would you say that? Yes, it is on Mindanao and the State Dept has a Warning out for it but you won't notice anything different when you go there. I love Davao because the Duterte's run it with a Iron fist and don't let crime get out of hand.
> 
> I would highly recommend Davao City to anyone. Since my wife is from there I have no choice but to go there and I have NEVER had any problems.


Agree with your comments on Davao.
I live there and I am connected to PLDT Fibre. My package is 20Mbps with unlimited download, cost is P1,899pm. I had Cignal TV bundled in bringing the total up to P2,500pm. They also offer 50Mbps at P2,899pm. So far it's pretty reliable. Also, to date I have only had one power outage for 30min early one morning last month.


----------



## Mike0 (Feb 28, 2018)

SimonAngeles said:


> I just had Converge FibreX installed in Angeles and am getting 25mbs up and download.
> Might be worth searching to see what other cities they provide for?



If you don't mind me asking, what part of Angeles do you live in? Was there a long wait to get your service? Other than nightlife, how is Angeles to live?


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

Mike0 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what part of Angeles do you live in? Was there a long wait to get your service? Other than nightlife, how is Angeles to live?


We live near Friendship Highway as it's a quietish area but good for schools. From contract signing to install was about 2 weeks and we pay 2000 a month including 100 tv channels.
I find Angeles fine to live in, but my priorities are the kids schooling so am limited to my choices of where to live.


----------



## Mike0 (Feb 28, 2018)

SimonAngeles said:


> We live near Friendship Highway as it's a quietish area but good for schools. From contract signing to install was about 2 weeks and we pay 2000 a month including 100 tv channels.
> I find Angeles fine to live in, but my priorities are the kids schooling so am limited to my choices of where to live.


Normally the only things I hear about Angeles City has to do with prostitutes. Because of this I had not even tried to Google it until an earlier post in this thread. How is it for safety, things to do, outdoor actives, and meeting average expats? Basically, I fall into the internet nomad category.

I have lived around S. America, Europe, and Central America. I like to pick a place for six months to two years to just check out and then move to somewhere else that seems fun.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I have 50 mbps PLDT Fibr here in Subic Bay and it has been reliable in the 1.5 years I have had it. I usually get 40-50 mbps for Philippine servers and around 20 mbps on U.S. servers. It slows down once in a while but usually not enough to worry. When I have called a few times they addressed the issue immediately. Mine is bundled with Cignal HD TV and I pay p3700 a month, but prices have gone down for new subscribers.

If you look at the PLDT website, it will tell you where FIBR is available, and that might help you choose a place.


----------



## Mike0 (Feb 28, 2018)

DonAndAbby said:


> I have 50 mbps PLDT Fibr here in Subic Bay and it has been reliable in the 1.5 years I have had it. I usually get 40-50 mbps for Philippine servers and around 20 mbps on U.S. servers. It slows down once in a while but usually not enough to worry. When I have called a few times they addressed the issue immediately. Mine is bundled with Cignal HD TV and I pay p3700 a month, but prices have gone down for new subscribers.
> 
> If you look at the PLDT website, it will tell you where FIBR is available, and that might help you choose a place.



I have looked at their site. They do not have a map of where they offer services. To find out if fiber is available requires filling out personal information and a local mobile number. The mobile number is the issue. They advertise offering fiber in a bunch of cities, but they have a disclaimer. Don't feel like looking for it again, but something to the effect of - services not available in all locations. Then when I do searches of expats/ internet/ location people only talk about slow speeds. 

I'm actually feeling like there is going to be more options than I though. My worry is trying to find places even after I'm there. One of the reasons I'm very appreciative of the people responding to this thread.


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

Mike0 said:


> Normally the only things I hear about Angeles City has to do with prostitutes. Because of this I had not even tried to Google it until an earlier post in this thread. How is it for safety, things to do, outdoor actives, and meeting average expats? Basically, I fall into the internet nomad category.
> 
> I have lived around S. America, Europe, and Central America. I like to pick a place for six months to two years to just check out and then move to somewhere else that seems fun.


I get this a lot after telling people where I live, but as with any city it is was you make it not what others perceive it to be. Is Amsterdam just pot smoking cafes and a red light district?

Loads of expats in Angeles due to it being very close to the old Clark US airforce base and a wide variety of things to do here as well. There's a new waterpark just opened in Clark as well as several good golf courses. Lots of different clubs where expats will meet, like the Monday wine club for example. Also a large selection of half decent restaurants.
What are your hobbies?


----------



## Mike0 (Feb 28, 2018)

SimonAngeles said:


> I get this a lot after telling people where I live, but as with any city it is was you make it not what others perceive it to be. Is Amsterdam just pot smoking cafes and a red light district?
> 
> Loads of expats in Angeles due to it being very close to the old Clark US airforce base and a wide variety of things to do here as well. There's a new waterpark just opened in Clark as well as several good golf courses. Lots of different clubs where expats will meet, like the Monday wine club for example. Also a large selection of half decent restaurants.
> What are your hobbies?



Traveling, fishing, hiking, grilling, hanging out with friends.


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

Mike0 said:


> Traveling, fishing, hiking, grilling, hanging out with friends.


Travelling...... Clark International airport 15 minutes away, do a search to see where you can get to.

Fishing..... Subic is 40 minutes away for sea fishing, and lots of lakes within an hours drive.

Hiking.... There's a local 'Hash' club for expats (at least I think that's what they call it, must be American slang for hiking?)

Grilling..... Presume that's cooking? Loads of expats with similar interests.

Hanging out..... Lots of bars (not all girly) where you can meet expats, more than willing to recommend a few.


----------



## Mike0 (Feb 28, 2018)

SimonAngeles said:


> Travelling...... Clark International airport 15 minutes away, do a search to see where you can get to.
> 
> Fishing..... Subic is 40 minutes away for sea fishing, and lots of lakes within an hours drive.
> 
> ...


Never heard the term hash in reference to hiking, but the US is a large country with many localized terms. It makes since some of those terms would go abroad with them. Grilling = barbecuing with friends


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

Mike0 said:


> Never heard the term hash in reference to hiking, but the US is a large country with many localized terms. It makes since some of those terms would go abroad with them. Grilling = barbecuing with friends


May have misheard it, so could be Hack? Anyway I know they were referring to hiking 

BBQ no problem, you'll find loads of expats with similar interests. I have a converted oil drum that I use for a BBQ and charcoal is dirt cheap compared to UK prices.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Hash is British Malayian.
The Hash House Harriers (HHH or H3) is an international group of non-competitive running social clubs. An event organized by a club is known as a hash, hash run or simply hashing, with participants calling themselves hashers or hares and hounds.


----------



## Mike0 (Feb 28, 2018)

Gary D said:


> Hash is British Malayian.
> The Hash House Harriers (HHH or H3) is an international group of non-competitive running social clubs. An event organized by a club is known as a hash, hash run or simply hashing, with participants calling themselves hashers or hares and hounds.


Learn something every day.


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

Asian Spirit said:


> We are using Converge also and have for some years. We pay just over P1,000 per month and the speed is horrible. We stay with them as they seem to have the fewest outages and problems of the ISP's. May I ask what does that fiber connection cost?



Sorry for the late reply, install fee was P3000. The broadband is P1500 a month for 25mbs then we pay an additional P499 a month for the Tv package. There are higher speeds and more Tv channels available, just have a quick search on their website


----------



## Mike0 (Feb 28, 2018)

SimonAngeles said:


> Sorry for the late reply, install fee was P3000. The broadband is P1500 a month for 25mbs then we pay an additional P499 a month for the Tv package. There are higher speeds and more Tv channels available, just have a quick search on their website




Thank you for the information. Sounds like I have a number of options. I was getting worried that my only options were Cebu or Manila. I spent the day reading about both Subic Bay and Angeles City. I can see the benefits and negatives of both places. 

So happy I joined this forum, everyone has been so helpful.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Mike0 said:


> Thank you for the information. Sounds like I have a number of options. I was getting worried that my only options were Cebu or Manila. I spent the day reading about both Subic Bay and Angeles City. I can see the benefits and negatives of both places.


That was partly my fault. I apologize.. had no idea Subic (and Davao) infrastructure supports higher bandwidths. Good to know. Good luck on your adventure!


----------



## Mike0 (Feb 28, 2018)

JRB__NW said:


> That was partly my fault. I apologize.. had no idea Subic (and Davao) infrastructure supports higher bandwidths. Good to know. Good luck on your adventure!


Thanks, counting days


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

some have 20mbps fiber and say the speed is slow, ha. I have 5mbps cellular internet and I think the speed is fine (when it is working). I don't stream movies so maybe that is why.


----------



## Mike0 (Feb 28, 2018)

Zep said:


> some have 20mbps fiber and say the speed is slow, ha. I have 5mbps cellular internet and I think the speed is fine (when it is working). I don't stream movies so maybe that is why.


I teach at an online University. I need a high speed access for VoIP phone calls from students along with doing nine to twelve live classes a week. The university sets the requirements that are randomly tested or tested if students complain about the class.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Mike0 said:


> I teach at an online University. I need a high speed access for VoIP phone calls from students along with doing nine to twelve live classes a week. The university sets the requirements that are randomly tested or tested if students complain about the class.


Mike, I had an American friend (no longer living) that carried two PHd's and taught English at a university in Taiwan. After moving here for retirement he taught students in Taiwan and Korea using the free Skype and did just fine. Like I said in a previous post it's important to have a minimum of two different ISP's to insure you can get (and stay) online. That large generator is equally important as the Philippines power supply is not reliable unless in Manila or on Clark Airbase or Subic base.
Curious too are you going to have a wife or someone from here to help with daily issues that are best handled by a local? NorCal must be getting pretty bad to cause a move like this 


Asian Spirit


----------



## Mike0 (Feb 28, 2018)

Asian Spirit said:


> Mike, I had an American friend (no longer living) that carried two PHd's and taught English at a university in Taiwan. After moving here for retirement he taught students in Taiwan and Korea using the free Skype and did just fine. Like I said in a previous post it's important to have a minimum of two different ISP's to insure you can get (and stay) online. That large generator is equally important as the Philippines power supply is not reliable unless in Manila or on Clark Airbase or Subic base.
> Curious too are you going to have a wife or someone from here to help with daily issues that are best handled by a local? NorCal must be getting pretty bad to cause a move like this
> 
> 
> Asian Spirit


I have only spent the last 6 months in Northern California, before that I was in Latin America. Just came back to the States to get some personal affairs sorted out. I enjoy traveling to places for a year or so then move on to somewhere else.

I do not have a wife, never met the right women.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Mike0 said:


> I have only spent the last 6 months in Northern California, before that I was in Latin America. Just came back to the States to get some personal affairs sorted out. I enjoy traveling to places for a year or so then move on to somewhere else.
> 
> I do not have a wife, never met the right women.


That's cool and sounds like a great lifestyle for sure! If not seriously looking, you'd better stay away from the Philippines or you'll end up married before you know what happened. Lots of keepers over this way without doubt.
At any rate, you'll enjoy the time spent here as long as you pick a place where needs can be met and good housing can be located.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Mike0... I'd take Asian Spirits information where to live and double up on internet providers plus "Yes" you will need a generator and go with it, here's some examples, 1 out of every 3 visits to my bank and it's a major bank chain they can't give me money because they have no internet connection and they call it offline, now offline doesn't mean fixed today it can take from 3 - 7 days for a technitian to come out and repair your internet but possibly faster for a bank, the signal can be taken out by strong winds, tall trucks that hit the line, general road or power line maintenace and in a typhoon the internet and the power could be out for weeks if not months, things move slowly here and I never get used to it the only thing that has changed for me is to expect nothing works, they have no parts, equipment is broken the list could be long and if I get what I need it's a good day.

For sure you'll meet a woman and get married I am 100% confident this will happen and she'll find you, you probably won't need to look for her.


----------



## Mike0 (Feb 28, 2018)

M.C.A. said:


> Mike0... I'd take Asian Spirits information where to live and double up on internet providers plus "Yes" you will need a generator and go with it, here's some examples, 1 out of every 3 visits to my bank and it's a major bank chain they can't give me money because they have no internet connection and they call it offline, now offline doesn't mean fixed today it can take from 3 - 7 days for a technitian to come out and repair your internet but possibly faster for a bank, the signal can be taken out by strong winds, tall trucks that hit the line, general road or power line maintenace and in a typhoon the internet and the power could be out for weeks if not months, things move slowly here and I never get used to it the only thing that has changed for me is to expect nothing works, they have no parts, equipment is broken the list could be long and if I get what I need it's a good day.
> 
> For sure you'll meet a woman and get married I am 100% confident this will happen and she'll find you, you probably won't need to look for her.


Haha when I was staying on Bohol, some years back, I heard three questions at least 10 times a day and when I went island hoping a lot more. Where are you from? Are you married? Are you looking for a wife? Outside of the Philippines, I'm not sure I have ever been asked those three questions by the same person. 

As for marriage, if I met the right women, I would be fine with marriage.


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

Just to give some reassurance on the power supply. In the last 3 months we have had two power outages, both of which were scheduled for maintenance and both of which we were given at least a weeks notice of when they'd be.


----------



## Mike0 (Feb 28, 2018)

SimonAngeles said:


> Just to give some reassurance on the power supply. In the last 3 months we have had two power outages, both of which were scheduled for maintenance and both of which we were given at least a weeks notice of when they'd be.


That isn't to bad. It would be easy to find a hotel that was outside of the blackout area with that much notice.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

SimonAngeles said:


> Just to give some reassurance on the power supply. In the last 3 months we have had two power outages, both of which were scheduled for maintenance and both of which we were given at least a weeks notice of when they'd be.


Same here. We must live fairly close together. We are on Pelco 2 power company and they do give notice and if you use Facebook you can find them there and get the notices in advance. When they have those long, all day outages I go check into a hotel for the air conditioning. Can't stand the heat in the house that long.


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

Asian Spirit said:


> Same here. We must live fairly close together. We are on Pelco 2 power company and they do give notice and if you use Facebook you can find them there and get the notices in advance. When they have those long, all day outages I go check into a hotel for the air conditioning. Can't stand the heat in the house that long.


We're on AEC (Angeles Electric Company), they send a text message with details of any scheduled shut down. In all fairness to them the power is normally restored before they say it will be. For example last time it was a 6am to 1pm outage but power was back on before midday.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

SimonAngeles said:


> We're on AEC (Angeles Electric Company), they send a text message with details of any scheduled shut down. In all fairness to them the power is normally restored before they say it will be. For example last time it was a 6am to 1pm outage but power was back on before midday.


You're lucky then. Being on Pelco II the service is not so good. They do give notice of planned outages but they happen far too often.
What surprises me is that they don't have or build a better grid system so that only small areas need to be turned off for repairs rather than entire cities. Unfair to the customers to say nothing of the countless millions of pesos the power company loses during each of these outages and they just don't seem to care.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Asian Spirit said:


> You're lucky then. Being on Pelco II the service is not so good. They do give notice of planned outages but they happen far too often.
> What surprises me is that they don't have or build a better grid system so that only small areas need to be turned off for repairs rather than entire cities. Unfair to the customers to say nothing of the countless millions of pesos the power company loses during each of these outages and they just don't seem to care.


It's easier to lose money than spend money you don't have.


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

Mike0 said:


> As for marriage, if I met the right women, I would be fine with marriage.


I don't know how old you are but I am 34, decent shape, and poggi. So when my wife and I were still just dating for a couple years, and I was contracting in the Middle East. I used to take trips to the Philippines whenever I could and I loved it there. But that question ALWAYS came up as well even when the people knew my gf now wife at the time.
I remember I walked down to the market one day in Compostela Valley Mindanao and stopped to buy some pandesal from a bakery. So being the only white guy in town I was used to being gawked at by that time. The lady behind the counter straight up asked me "Why are you here, how old are you?", so I responded back by my age and showing her a picture of my then gf to her who is from that town. The response from her makes me laugh to this day and her response was "Ohhh I know her, I am prettier than her. So why don't you come stay with me?" 

I told my wife about that on the bus ride down the mountain to Davao and she immediately got on the phone to see who the girl was and yes, she did end up knowing the girl and her family. But she told the girl "if you come after him I will rub your face in the dirt". It still makes me laugh to this day and don't get me wrong she was cute but she is dark skinned like my wife but she was caked with that stupid whitening cream to lighten her skin which I hate and it turns me off.


----------



## Mike0 (Feb 28, 2018)

cyberfx1024 said:


> I don't know how old you are but I am 34, decent shape, and poggi. So when my wife and I were still just dating for a couple years, and I was contracting in the Middle East. I used to take trips to the Philippines whenever I could and I loved it there. But that question ALWAYS came up as well even when the people knew my gf now wife at the time.
> I remember I walked down to the market one day in Compostela Valley Mindanao and stopped to buy some pandesal from a bakery. So being the only white guy in town I was used to being gawked at by that time. The lady behind the counter straight up asked me "Why are you here, how old are you?", so I responded back by my age and showing her a picture of my then gf to her who is from that town. The response from her makes me laugh to this day and her response was "Ohhh I know her, I am prettier than her. So why don't you come stay with me?"
> 
> I told my wife about that on the bus ride down the mountain to Davao and she immediately got on the phone to see who the girl was and yes, she did end up knowing the girl and her family. But she told the girl "if you come after him I will rub your face in the dirt". It still makes me laugh to this day and don't get me wrong she was cute but she is dark skinned like my wife but she was caked with that stupid whitening cream to lighten her skin which I hate and it turns me off.



I was on a beach just outside of Jagna Bohol. Girls would come sit near me and - casually - take pictures of themselves with me in the picture. I watched four girls do this in about an hour. Finally I called out a girl as she took my picture. She invited me to join her family at one of the little building/ hut type things. She had 10 or so family members there.

Some of the family immediately 'interrogated' me while others were on their phones. Then woman/ girls started showing up. I think they paraded every single woman/ girl in their family in front of me. At the same time they were doing everything possible to stop other women on the beach from interacting with me. 

I have told friends about it, outside of the Philippines, and I don't think any of them believe me. The funny thing is those kind of things were always happening. I found it strange that Filipinas can be so shy and forward at the same time.


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

Mike0 said:


> I was on a beach just outside of Jagna Bohol. Girls would come sit near me and - casually - take pictures of themselves with me in the picture. I watched four girls do this in about an hour. Finally I called out a girl as she took my picture. She invited me to join her family at one of the little building/ hut type things. She had 10 or so family members there.
> 
> Some of the family immediately 'interrogated' me while others were on their phones. Then woman/ girls started showing up. I think they paraded every single woman/ girl in their family in front of me. At the same time they were doing everything possible to stop other women on the beach from interacting with me.
> 
> I have told friends about it, outside of the Philippines, and I don't think any of them believe me. The funny thing is those kind of things were always happening. I found it strange that Filipinas can be so shy and forward at the same time.


It's the same way when I go to Compostela Valley and we go around to some of local happenings like Bamboo Inland Resort and the Hot Springs in Compostela Valley. I have had people take photos of me while there or doing the selfie thing while I was there as well. What's funny is that the owner of Bamboo Inland resort is or was a Green Card holder to the USA, and her two sons are both USC's. So before my wife came to the USA she was telling my wife everything and what to avoid.

During Typhoon Bopha that area was hit had and luckily they are rebuilding it something nice. I can't wait to go back in July.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Mike0 said:


> Sky Cable Philippines has a long list of cities where they claim to have high speed internet, but I have yet to find a blog, post, or video of somebody have good internet outside of Cebu or Manila. Their web site does not offer a map of areas they serve.
> 
> I have tried to message a few internet providers, but they do not respond.


Hi Mike, welcome to the forum. Get used to that, no customer service here, you have to fight for everything. 
I live in La Union, Nth Luzon and I took on 'new' fibre optic cable, 20mps, what a joke, it is useless. Manila or as Asian Spirit suggests Subic Freeport area, latter would be better, Manila is a sh..t hole. Good luck with the move and keep us informed how you are progressing.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Internet Contract*

It should be noted that to get service with one of these companies a two year contract must be signed. 
If you default (for any reason) you can not get service again anywhere with that company until the past contract is satisfied. Goofy has heck. Even if your internet does not work, you must pay the contract. Lousy system!


----------



## Mike0 (Feb 28, 2018)

Asian Spirit said:


> It should be noted there that to get service with one of these companies a to year contract must be signed.
> If you default (for any reason) you can not get service again anywhere with that company until the past contract is satisfied. Goof has heck. Even if your internet does not work, you must pay the contract. Lousy system!


Even if a location previously had fiber, they will not allow for shorter contracts?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Asian Spirit said:


> It should be noted that to get service with one of these companies a to year contract must be signed.
> If you default (for any reason) you can not get service again anywhere with that company until the past contract is satisfied. Goofy has heck. Even if your internet does not work, you must pay the contract. Lousy system!


Not always true. Globe let me out of our contract after I complained that they were not providing the promised service. I had to write a letter to a certain name they gave me. I continued to be billed until it went through and then the last bill had a credit for those bills.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

DonAndAbby said:


> Not always true. Globe let me out of our contract after I complained that they were not providing the promised service. I had to write a letter to a certain name they gave me. I continued to be billed until it went through and then the last bill had a credit for those bills.


Yes can confirm that a couple of my neighbours did the same thing, with Globe and PLDT.


----------



## julo22 (May 13, 2018)

Hey guys, this thread is SUPER helpful! 

My wife and I are thinking of going to Subic in a couple of months - which site do you guys use to get housing options in Subic, especially the location where the fast / reliable internet is at?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

what about SBFZ?


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Asian Spirit said:


> It should be noted that to get service with one of these companies a two year contract must be signed.
> If you default (for any reason) you can not get service again anywhere with that company until the past contract is satisfied. Goofy has heck. Even if your internet does not work, you must pay the contract. Lousy system!


Yes you are correct Gene, the 'up to' rubbish that they serve up is a farce. I have never had over 10mps on my 20 plan since I started, have had .4, 1mps often, 7-9 seems about he average since we got it 12 months ago. No options, the opposition is just as bad. There is an international company started in Manila from what I am told, lets hope it spreads;


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Asian Spirit said:


> It should be noted that to get service with one of these companies a two year contract must be signed.
> If you default (for any reason) you can not get service again anywhere with that company until the past contract is satisfied. Goofy has heck. Even if your internet does not work, you must pay the contract. Lousy system!


Not always true. Globe did not make me pay the last months of my contract after the service was poor and I complained several times. A letter had to be written to the regional manager and it took a month or so to be approved, but I did not have to pay.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

DonAndAbby said:


> Not always true. Globe did not make me pay the last months of my contract after the service was poor and I complained several times. A letter had to be written to the regional manager and it took a month or so to be approved, but I did not have to pay.


When I signed up with Globe they gave me two options, pay 4500 for modem/router or sign a 24 month commitment.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mogo51 said:


> Yes you are correct Gene, the 'up to' rubbish that they serve up is a farce. I have never had over 10mps on my 20 plan since I started, have had .4, 1mps often, 7-9 seems about he average since we got it 12 months ago. No options, the opposition is just as bad. There is an international company started in Manila from what I am told, lets hope it spreads;


My understand is that there is a huge (Chinese government owned) conglomerate that is being approved shorty to build their own. Don't get me wrong, I have no use for the Chinese trying to take over the country but at the same time they are in business in China and provide a good service. If that holds true here and I think it will, it won't take long until these local company bigwigs will be selling hotdogs on the street corners. I also believe that the Chinese will have such an iron clad contract the the Philippine govt will not be able to get out of. Will be interesting to see.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I just did a speed test on my Globe Plan: 1599 20MBPS 150GB

Upload is slow, but the download is good enough.

Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

It's a *Snip* of a lot better than I was getting in Sydney last month.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

I'm equally happy with my PLDT 20Mbps plan


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I couldn't resist. Here is my Subictel (PLDT) Fibr 50 mbps unlimited right now.










You really should use a server outside PH to get a better picture of your speed. Here is Dallas, TX.










Edit: Tiny Pic is not allowed on the forum any more? How do I post a picture?


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

DonAndAbby said:


> Tiny Pic is not allowed on the forum any more?


I used https://imgbb.com/


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Tiz said:


> I used https://imgbb.com/


Thanks, I tried that too with no luck. Not sure what is going on.

So, no pictures, but on my Subictel (PLDT) 50 mbps Fibre, no data limits, I just got 87 mbps DL and 187 mbps UL on a Makati server.

On the Dallas server, I got 47 mbps DL but only 3.89 UL.

Edit: I'll try this video on my Google photos. Click on or copy/paste the link.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/pw7aAydkgSjQFjCXA


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Mike0 said:


> Sky Cable Philippines has a long list of cities where they claim to have high speed internet, but I have yet to find a blog, post, or video of somebody have good internet outside of Cebu or Manila. Their web site does not offer a map of areas they serve.
> 
> I have tried to message a few internet providers, but they do not respond.


what does that tell you Mike, it goes down hill from there. I am on Optic Fibre in the provinces and it is very poor.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> I couldn't resist. Here is my Subictel (PLDT) Fibr 50 mbps unlimited right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Retested using servers in Germany, Melbourne, Auckland, still getting minimum 27Mbps down and same up, on PLDT Fibre 20Mb plan in Davao.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Yeah, I still get pretty much the same results, regardless of which country I choose.


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

Asian Spirit said:


> This is exactly why I suggested to the original poster to look into Subic Bay. I managed a restaurant there for some time and found that not only do they have a reliable electric supply, but internet is top notch.
> Beyond these things they have most all commodities that we use in the US. Much is imported from the the US and UK making life easier and in turn working less stressful.


Are you a friend of Tom. D. perhaps?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

pijoe said:


> Are you a friend of Tom. D. perhaps?


Sorry, don't know the name. Might know him by sight just from a visit or two.


----------



## sleepless_in_pi (Dec 8, 2018)

Mike0 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have searched the internet without finding exactly what I need and hoping people on this forum are able to enlighten me. I plan on moving to the Philippines in the next three months. This will be my forth trip, but it has been six years since my last stay.
> 
> ...


Did you mean 20kbps?


----------

